# Mantua, Nj Snowplow sub needed



## fincat (Dec 5, 2006)

need a sub for mantua, nj commercial lot, must be reliable and of course available during snow storms....
do not fear, it will snow, blizzard of 07 on its way call 856-262-0331


----------



## fincat (Dec 5, 2006)

still need subs, anyone interested? had a teaser today, it was nice to finally use the plow and salter......anyone?anyone?


----------

